# Horse Creek hunt 2017



## robert carter

Will be having our Horse Creek hunt Oct 26-31. Look forward to seeing ya`ll. I think this is the 12th year. May pick up some hats if anybody is interested. RC


----------



## Allen Oliver

I am intrested! Can't wait!! This is my favorite hunt of the year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Gee, let me think. I think I can get off from working. I hope it cools down for that week.


----------



## Dennis

Hats sound good and I'll be there


----------



## Stump Shooter

Already put in for those days back in January, looking forward to it, and would also be interested in a hat!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Me too, if they don't look like a redneck feed and seed store hat.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Hats sound good! I plan to be there.


----------



## bam_bam

I am gonna try to swing by for a day or two. I ain't been in a long time.


----------



## beaulesye10

I'll be there.


----------



## Clipper

I missed last years hunt due to going on a hunt out west.  I am hoping to make it this year and hope the pigs are plentiful.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Vacation approved. I will be there 23rd thru the 31st


----------



## dutchman

I need to try to get down there again. Been too long.


----------



## SELFBOW

I like hats......

On bald heads.....


----------



## Limbbaconeer

I have not been to any of you folks events.  If I can make it work is it ok if I come down?


----------



## lagrangedave

These are the most welcoming people on earth.................


----------



## lagrangedave

I only know Gene and Al and a few others but I would be comfortable going....................I admire RC and feel like I know him from following his posts...........


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Good deal.  I am going to try and get the time off.


----------



## bowtoater

If my work schedule does not change I plan on an extended weekend.  Will be my first trip


----------



## robert carter

Yall will be welcome.


----------



## stick-n-string

SELFBOW said:


> I like hats......
> 
> On bald heads.....



You trying to tell me something??? Lol


----------



## sawtooth

I might come check on ya'll.


----------



## reviveourhomes

My son Elijah and I are hoping to get down there this year.


----------



## Tadpole23

How good is this deer hunt? I've never hunted horse creek before so I don't know much about the place. I might drive down for a day or so and see if I can't stick something with my recurve.


----------



## pine nut

Good Lord willin' I'm going to be there it has been a long time!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Martin will be tagged out by the way he's going!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

He can be the camp cook.


----------



## SELFBOW

dm/wolfskin said:


> He can be the camp cook.



I'll pig hunt or fish....


----------



## dm/wolfskin

We need a fish eating at midday one day. Catch and cook and eat.


----------



## SELFBOW

Ill throw my yak in the truck.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Not far off.


----------



## Stump Shooter

Yes about to start packing and getting gear together in a few days going to be a good long week!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Putting a list together myself.


----------



## Dennis

Ok what day is everyone gonna show up


----------



## SELFBOW

Dennis said:


> Ok what day is everyone gonna show up



Thursday, my wife wont let me stay the whole week!


----------



## Stump Shooter

I will be leaving  either the 20th, 21st, or 22nd not sure which date.


----------



## pine nut

Planning to drive down 24th


----------



## Allen Oliver

I will be there on the 23 early enough to hunt that morning.


----------



## hogdgz

Guys I would like to say for sure I will be there. It's the middle of harvest so I have a bunch of crops to inspect., but  if I  see last minute I can break away for a few days I will be there.  Been along time since I have been able to make it'.


----------



## robert carter

Lord Willing I will be there on the 24-30. I been a few times over there this year and the food plots are the best I have seen . Water oaks will be whats hot so far. Look forward to seeing ya`ll. 
  I was gonna get hats but did not get around to it. Maybe next year. RC


----------



## Dennis

Gonna try to get there on the 20th sure wish it would cool off some


----------



## devolve

where is this place?


----------



## Dennis

Telfair county in South Ga.


----------



## pine nut

If it doesn't cool off I bet you will be able to get a good price for thermocells there!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Should be there midday the 24th


----------



## stick-n-string

Ok guys, I've been here since Sat afternoon. They're moving pretty good. I killed a doe Saturday evening and another one yesterday evening. Like RC said, they are hitting the water oaks.
Also would like to add that I'm the only person in camp and when I came back this evening there was about 10 does in front of the camp feeding in the food plot planted along the road. So the archery only area might be pretty good if you are looking for does.

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it next weekend, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## getaff

When is this and what are the details?


----------



## Allen Oliver

stick-n-string said:


> Ok guys, I've been here since Sat afternoon. They're moving pretty good. I killed a doe Saturday evening and another one yesterday evening. Like RC said, they are hitting the water oaks.
> Also would like to add that I'm the only person in camp and when I came back this evening there was about 10 does in front of the camp feeding in the food plot planted along the road. So the archery only area might be pretty good if you are looking for does.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it next weekend, but I'll see what I can do.


Good job man! Thanks for the MRI report. That's Most Recent Information.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Gonna try to get down there for a few days.


----------



## Barebowyer

Well done Jonathan


----------



## Timbo85

I went this mornin seen 3 deer and 2 groups of turkeys plan on goin back fri and sat


----------



## HossBog

Boys, y'all go. I've put it off, now canno' go due to recuperating from heart surgery! Go. Just go.


----------



## Dennis

There's been shots fired and a few close encounters it's fixing to get good


----------



## Limbbaconeer

Hey guys, I'm not going to make this one.  I've been shooting my compound this year.  I picked up my recurve about a month ago to get ready, but I'm still not shooting with it well enough to hunt yet.  It will be an awesome hunt.  I'll keep practicing and hope to make the next one.

Thanks!


----------



## stick-n-string

So to give y'all a update, my buddy hunts the property that borders Horse Creek and he said yesterday evening he saw some bucks chasing does. Things should be getting interesting!


----------



## reviveourhomes

My kids and I got down this afternoon and hunted until close to dark. We only  saw one big turtle (gopher turtle??) We are staying at a place down the road but we will be back tomorrow and Saturday. Hopefully I can inteoduce them to everyone tomorrow at the campsite.


----------



## John Cooper

Man Lewis that boy is almost a man!!!!!!! Glad y'all got to go.


----------



## reviveourhomes

John Cooper said:


> Man Lewis that boy is almost a man!!!!!!! Glad y'all got to go.



I know man, life is flying by faster than I like.


----------



## Dennis

Another great week at Horse Creek I was in game all week and had a big time. Good crowed also my last count was 20 before I left


----------



## pine nut

Just got back and I had a great time.  Only saw one deer but had the feeling one was going to appear at any moment ever time I went in the woods!  It was such a pleasant time to hunt as well .   a little cooler wouldn't have hurt, but it was pleasant sitting in trees again!  I have really missed this hunt!  It was great seeing lots of friends and sharing a hunt with them.


----------



## hogdgz

Ready to here some stories. Hate I couldn't make it had some other things going on. Maybe next year


----------



## Barebowyer

I am ready as well...waiting on the posts....wish I could have made it but was there in spirit.  The Gov't felt I should work 65 hrs instead....:-(


----------



## Barebowyer

Well, were any animals taken during the week of the actual hunt?  I know of Jonathan's success and some close calls......


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Yes. 5 I think.


----------



## SELFBOW

First afternoon I had four does come in and the first one was super skittish, stomping alot. At 18 yards as I drew she bolted and blew running off. If was dead quiet at the time.

The next afternoon had one at 8 yds and do the same thing, bolted at half draw in dead silence....

Fun times for sure....


----------



## Dennis

I had about the same luck as Martin had critters close but could not seal the deal


----------



## Barebowyer

Excellent!  Sounds like y'all had a big time and some great encounters


----------

